# More LA Times- This time cutting boards



## JBroida (Mar 13, 2013)

http://www.latimes.com/features/foo...board-for-your-knife-20130312,0,2730075.story

Also, many of you probably dont know that we sell japanese cutting boards here in the store... i generally stock hi-soft boards, but we also have others from time to time (and have access to a wide variety).


----------



## mhlee (Mar 13, 2013)

Three articles! That is so awesome. And some publicity for our own Mr. Smith!

FYI. When I brought up "the knife store I buy from" to my stereo guy, who came by on Sunday, he asked, "The one in Venice?" When I said that's the one, he said that he had also read the articles about your store. :knife:


----------



## TamanegiKin (Mar 13, 2013)

This is rad! @Michael, I had a similar experience while at another kitchen recently and overheard a couple cooks talking about "that shop in Venice".


----------



## JBroida (Mar 13, 2013)

sweet


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 13, 2013)

What a great couple of weeks for JKI!


----------



## DWSmith (Mar 14, 2013)

THANKS Jon!


----------

